# New to the site!



## nibog21

Hi all,
Thought I would start with a bit of back ground info on myself and hubby.

I am 25, DH is 28. We were married in May 2011. We decided to start trying to conceive in May 2012. I came off Implanon and I had been on it for 5 years with no periods. I had my first period during the first week of July, it was very light.

Since then I have been having fairly "normal" flows similar to pre-birth control. Flow lasts about 6 days and is a 28-29 day cycle. 

My last period began on Saturday August 18 and on late Monday Sept 10 I had mild cramping, with a little spotting when I wiped the next morning on the 11th. Just one wipe and it was gone - I was thorough :blush:

I had read about IB during my pregnancy reading and am fairly certain that this was it....now I am waiting...

I took a HPT on Thurs, Fri and today will BFN results. No sign of AF anywhere. Aside from being hungry and exhausted, I don't feel very different. The usual PMS witch has not been around either, neither any of the 1-2 days early cramping I usually have. 


Could I be PG? Or am I just being hopeful? Also, since starting TTC, 6...yes *6* friends/coworkers have gotten pregnant, and none of them were trying! The DH and I are getting it on like teenagers and nada. No fair haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :hi: I was very tired before I knew I was pregnant, too. It sounds a common symptom of pregnancy. I so hope you get your BFP soon! :D


----------



## nibog21

Thank you

I hate the waiting game. I haven't let DH know anything is up, he doesn't know about the potential IB I had earlier this week or the fact that I haven't been getting any AF signs - luckily he doesn't keep close track of the lady days. 

I also was catching up on the last season of Grey's anatomy so there were some teary days which made him think all was status quo!


----------



## Bevziibubble

nibog21 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I hate the waiting game. I haven't let DH know anything is up, he doesn't know about the potential IB I had earlier this week or the fact that I haven't been getting any AF signs - luckily he doesn't keep close track of the lady days.
> 
> I also was catching up on the last season of Grey's anatomy so there were some teary days which made him think all was status quo!

It definitely sounds hopeful! :D I thought it would take me ages to get pregnant but it only took me six weeks. I didn't find out for another 5 weeks after that though as I'd been testing obsessively and spending so much on tests giving BFNs, so I banned myself from tests for a while, haha! I just had a feeling one night and then tested the next morning and got my BFP :D I hope you get a BFP soon too! :D


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## nibog21

Hi all

Still no AF but also a BFN this morning. Had an upset stomach throughout the night - nausea but no vomiting. Tums did little to relieve me.


----------



## BrookeJensen

Hey so I was reading some of the posts and I probably sound stupid but I keep seeing common accronymns and I was wondering what they stood for example- DH, AF, BFN, BFP, IB,... I see these all over the site but never know what they mean!! :) Sorry I am still very new to the site.


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcome hun!


----------



## nibog21

BrookeJensen said:


> Hey so I was reading some of the posts and I probably sound stupid but I keep seeing common accronymns and I was wondering what they stood for example- DH, AF, BFN, BFP, IB,... I see these all over the site but never know what they mean!! :) Sorry I am still very new to the site.


DH = Dear Husband
AF = Aunt Flo aka Period/Menstraul cycle
BFN = Big Fat Negative home pregnancy test
BFP = Big Fat Positive home pregnancy test
IB = Implantation Bleeding/Spotting

here is a link with more abbreviations 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## kerryjw

Hi and good luck


----------



## nibog21

Still no AF but another BFN this morning. Had waves of nausea all day yesterday and was quite tired.


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## nibog21

Still no AF but I think today I had a very very faint positive....

will wait and see!


----------



## Jess812

nibog21 said:


> Still no AF but I think today I had a very very faint positive....
> 
> will wait and see!


https://www.bellybelly.com.au/forums/images/smilies/welcome.gif 

ooo i really hope it is a bfp for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## nibog21

BFP - - have my first Dr's appointment Oct 9th!


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to bnb x


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## Gemo

Hello :wave:

Good luck & fx!


----------



## livehappy

Hi! & thank you for the clarity on the definitions! I also am new, & was guessing what they meant :)


----------



## jadeybabe88

welcome x


----------



## livehappy

Thank U!


----------



## nibog21

Sadly we have miscarried. I was under 6 weeks along and I went for the second blood test today and my levels have dropped significantly from a few days ago - I had woken up with heavy cramping and bleeding.


----------

